# salt/heat treatment for ich



## KJF1976 (Apr 19, 2011)

started the treatment 2 days ago, having a hard time getting my tank over 84...65 gallon 300watt heater, heater set on 89 =/...room temp a stable 68-70 ....

i guess my real question is how do i know when i have enough salt? do i add the recommended amout daily ( approx 2 tablespoons per 5 gallons) for the 10 days or whats the best steps, *** already lost 2 syndo petricola, and 3 clown loaches, and several other fish are showing spots =/

any input suggestions ect, thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you are supposed to increase the salt each day...except maybe the first couple days so you don't shock the fish. I'd do some water changes.

The heat makes the ich lifecycle speed up but it may take three weeks.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm currently treating my fish for Ich and this is what I did:

50% water change before starting the treatment, to drop Nitrates, because I'm going to be treating them for 10 days with no water changes.

Raise the temperature to 87-89 gradually, no more than 2-3 degrees per day (preferably 2). You can start raising the temp. before or after the partial water change, just do it ASAP, but gradually so your fish don't get shocked and/or stressed.

Wait 12 - 18 hours after your water change and start dosing salt. Since I have no plants, invertebrates or scaleless fish I added 2 tablespoons for every 5 gallons over the course of 48 hours (some people do it over the course of 24 hours). You can add 1 tablespoon if you think that your fish are not going to be able to handle it, just see how they react to the first dose of salt.

Being that I have a 120 gallon and I'm dosing 2 tablespoons for every 5 gallons I needed a total of 48 tablespoons of freshwater aquarium salt.

Day 1
12 tablespoons in the morning
12 tablespoons at night (12 hours after the first dose)

Day 2
12 tablespoons in the morning
12 tablespoons at night (12 hours after the morning dose)

The way to add the salt is to get a big recipient filled with water from the AQUARIUM only and dissolve the salt in it. Once the salt is dissolved you add it slowly to the aquarium, as far as possible from the fish and close to the return water flow.

By the time you finish dosing the salt your temperature should be close to or around the desired temp. At this time, you just wait 8-10 days and Ich should be gone. Don't do any water changes during the treatment, you can, but you would have to replace the some salt. Once you are done with the treatment perform a series of 30-40% water changes for 2-3 days to remove the salinity for the water and gradually drop your temperature back to normal.


----------



## KJF1976 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks for the input...ill keep this in mind and try to react faster next time

i couldnt get my tank over 84 so i picked up some super ich treatment and started that yesturday...well see how it goes 12 casualties in the last 3 days so it cant get much worse =/


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

KJF1976 said:


> thanks for the input...ill keep this in mind and try to react faster next time
> 
> i couldnt get my tank over 84 so i picked up some super ich treatment and started that yesturday...well see how it goes 12 casualties in the last 3 days so it cant get much worse =/


I'm sorry for the lost. Hope everything gets back to normal soon.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

KJF1976 said:


> thanks for the input...ill keep this in mind and try to react faster next time
> 
> i couldnt get my tank over 84 so i picked up some super ich treatment and started that yesturday...well see how it goes 12 casualties in the last 3 days so it cant get much worse =/


Don't heat over 80-82 if medicating. Be sure to increase aeration.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

GTZ said:


> KJF1976 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the input...ill keep this in mind and try to react faster next time
> ...


Yes, if you are medicating follow the medicine's instructions very closely and if you ever go the salt+heat and the future, be sure tooxygenate the tank, I added a big airstone in the tank and left the glass canopies open, and I also lifted the return pipes to create more splashing.


----------

